# HK Fireworks



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello all,

I may have the opportunity to be passing through HK over New Years (Dec 31 to Jan 02). If it works out, I thought it would be nice to watch the fireworks display, preferably from my hotels rooftop bar, if it has one.

Where are the fireworks held? I suspect that the display would be held at the harbour, but it is a large harbour. Where might one get a pretty good view of the festivities? Should I be looking for a hotel in Central? Tsim Sha Tsui? North Point?

Any guidance from those who have seen it before would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Ourdon, have a look at this thread you might find it useful. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...hong-kong/666689-chinese-new-year-2015-a.html


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you,

This tells me everything I need to know....at least about the fireworks display.

You are truly, a superior and marvelous human being.

Regards


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Excelsior Hotel (Talk of the Town) hong Kong Island
.Furama hotel (expensive) 5 star

Book on a ferry to enjoy from the harbour itself , complete with meal 

Or to absorb the atmosphere join the half million along the waterfront.


----------



## clh_hilary (Sep 18, 2015)

Anywhere along the habour is good.


----------



## Padge (Sep 28, 2015)

I was told that it gets very busy so in case you need to walk its best to watch them on the side you are currently staying.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Busy is an understatement  you are looking at HALF A MILLION people :confused2:


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

Suggest you try the waterfront at Tsim Tsa Tsui, be early as it will be crowed near the start of the fireworks.


----------

